# Is it worth it?



## old_boy68 (11 mo ago)

Building an old Giant NRS XTC 2001, does it look ok? Comments welcome.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's always worth it.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd get the shock and fork serviced before I bought any parts. Just to make sure they function properly. Getting a replacement shock could be an issue. They might use proprietary stroke lengths, that you couldn't just get off the shelf.

Hard for me to wrap my head around a complete new build for that frame, but if you want to, have fun.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It might be worth it for you and your riding style. It would not be worth it for me because I don't ride full suspension bikes and all of my bikes are 29ers. Consider parts availability before committing. If you move forward, enjoy!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

For me, it’d be something to do, not something to ride.
This does not mean it isn’t worth it. Up to you.  
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

A definite no for me. I’d rather keep the space in my garage, and the money in my pocket, for something I will ride. I have a few older bikes I will never get rid of, but they are hard tails, rigids and road bikes. Full suspension brings with it way too many complications. Plus for me, most older suspension bikes are a disappointment on the trail. That was an area that saw huge improvement over the years.

Your situation, of course, may be entirely different.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a few older bikes I still have and ride. (Still have my 00' RFX too!)
They were amazing when I rode them at the time and I won't get rid of them as they are more worth to me then to sell.

The big problem for you will be to find parts, unless you have a few already.
The fork will be tough but you could find one?
(I assume you need a straight 1/8" steer tube)
Hopefully the rear suspension is still good!
26 inch wheels are hard to find but can be found. Even new!
Drive should be not to hard if you are looking used or new......However, as you know the supply chain sucks so parts will be hard to find and a bit more money now a days!
I took my 09' RFX out for a ride but I will say I missed my Knolly and really luv that bike as it just feels soooo good! 
I held out for quite a few years before I finally decided to go modern.
(It is not just the frame but I have gone 27.5 plus and the geometry is just different but good (Slacker) to my older bike frames......)
Don't get me wrong I rode my RFX as my go to bike till 2020. Loved that bike and I took it all over BC (Chilcotin's/Kootenay's/Squamish....) and 4 trips to Moab/Southern Utah.
Nothing better riding Retro and showing those young kids how to do it!
😎


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

As someone that still prefers 26ers, and has an old Ibex Ignition - I say if you think you will ride it, go for it. If you are hoping to sell it, debatable. I have no intention of selling mine, but I may pass it to someone who wants to try riding. Or, if I have a major failure, I can strip it for parts to maintain/build one of my old hardtails. I have no intention of rebuilding the suspension when that fails.

One thing I've found regularly riding an old FS bike it it is still fun. Definitely not as comfortable as my friends new 29ers, but still a lot of fun. Truly depends on your end game with the bike.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Well you've done the hard part, it has a fork. Wheels should be easy enough to find, everything else you can bang on modern parts, drivetrain, controls, brakes etc. 
I actually have an NRS frame that was for a project that never got built up. It was a pretty small frame intended for my nephew.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I vote no, unless you can get a donor parts bike for cheap, and have some attachment to that frame. I still have a couple of 26ers, one has all my old race bike parts on it (a ti Raleigh tomac), and the other is the 'mud' training bike, for wet training days when I don't want to get the better bikes dirty and have to clean them a lot prior to putting them back in the basement. 
I ride the 26ers less and less, imo, modern bikes are generally more pleasant to ride.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

if it makes you happy and fulfills your bike wants and needs go for it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No, you can get a better frame for not much money.


----------



## Notyetman (Dec 12, 2021)

No. Not worth it. 26" has gone the way of dodo years ago. Look at 27.5 for the fun you want or 29. Sorry to be so blunt especially to those who still love 26.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Make sure you know how a 20+ years newer design works before committing too much money or effort. 

In its day that NRS design worked to reduce bobbing up and down and was enough Horst-like to not have rotten braking but that is a very long way way from current geometry and suspension, and from the traction and confidence of wider big wheels. 

As much as I still have fun with 26r DJ bike and putt putting around on a classic old 26r hard tail we have, for the age 50+ concept here I confess wider big tubeless wheels and modern geometry are a big deal for this older guy. They are totally when makes a yes vs no for my wife to still be riding.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

If your going to ride a26er go for it!
If you go older parts as well like 2 by 9, the parts will be pretty cheap, if you buy second hand.
I have two older 26ers that I still ride and will never get rid of!! And yes 26" wheels are still super fun.. Regardless of what the popular bikes of today are!
So RETRO ROCK IT!!


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

One thing you need to be aware of before investing heavily -- availability of rear suspension bushings. I was recently gifted a 2005 GT full sus, barerly ridden and was super excited about restoring/flipping it. 

Turned out that the PO left it in his polebarn for 10 years and the rear suspension bushings were shot as a result. After exhaustive research I found one place in the UK that had something that 'looked' right but it was not cheap and no guarantee it would fit.

So that frame went into the scrap heap unfortunately.

If you can't get new bushings, the rear suspension is kaput, and thus the whole investment. If it the bearings/bushings are good then go for it. That's a nice looking frame and fork.

Riding old school bikes is still fun and the novelty factor is similar to owning a classic car IMO. Nobody expects your '67 Camaro to outperform a new ZL-1 but '67 Camaros are cool AF. And in many cases if you're onboard old iron it means you fixed it up yourself.

Any Tom Dick or Harry can buy new. But not everyone can rebuild or maintain the old stuff so it adds a little more cache or cool factor.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> One thing you need to be aware of before investing heavily -- availability of rear suspension bushings. I was recently gifted a 2005 GT full sus, barerly ridden and was super excited about restoring/flipping it.
> 
> Turned out that the PO left it in his polebarn for 10 years and the rear suspension bushings were shot as a result. After exhaustive research I found one place in the UK that had something that 'looked' right but it was not cheap and no guarantee it would fit.
> 
> ...



Seems like just about any competent machinist could make something as simple as bushings.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nothing against old bikes, but that was simply one of the bad designs. It used the linkage configuration to run no sag and pedaling forces would cause the suspension to extend. I’m sure this covered above, but while it “pedals” great, it rides like a jackhammer because it’s running WAY too much pressure.

You can find a variety of bushing sizes from IGUS for older bikes.


----------

